# Deso Canyon Meal Planning



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a easy 7 day meal plan. 


https://onedrive.live.com/edit.aspx...638!6297&parId=9DA9C052B6C64638!228&app=Excel


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

This was our food plan for last summer. 3 person trip but could easily be expanded for more people. Note the Steaks 2x on the trip....yummm
Most meals were pre-cooked and frozen in vacuum seal bags...less mess and cleanup. 


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NtYfs95qNbAuuHHhBKdmzil7KJ4gvdduRFoeuagcJPU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

wack said:


> This was our food plan for last summer. 3 person trip but could easily be expanded for more people. Note the Steaks 2x on the trip....yummm
> Most meals were pre-cooked and frozen in vacuum seal bags...less mess and cleanup.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NtYfs95qNbAuuHHhBKdmzil7KJ4gvdduRFoeuagcJPU/edit?usp=sharing


I recently got to experience some meals prepped in Boil Bags, they were really good, and definitely a believer now!! Found some on Amazon for less than $20 for like 50 bags, in 2 different sizes, so don't seem price inhibitive, and sound like good quality ( guess I will find out!) A Blaster or Woodland power stove heats your pot of water fast! Then you can use that pot of hot river water for dishes, great way to cook good food!!


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

mattman said:


> I recently got to experience some meals prepped in Boil Bags, they were really good, and definitely a believer now!! Found some on Amazon for less than $20 for like 50 bags, in 2 different sizes, so don't seem price inhibitive, and sound like good quality ( guess I will find out!) A Blaster or Woodland power stove heats your pot of water fast! Then you can use that pot of hot river water for dishes, great way to cook good food!!


Actually it's not...plastic leaching into your food is not good for your body.


----------



## Rossline (Feb 10, 2019)

wack said:


> This was our food plan for last summer. 3 person trip but could easily be expanded for more people. Note the Steaks 2x on the trip....yummm
> Most meals were pre-cooked and frozen in vacuum seal bags...less mess and cleanup.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NtYfs95qNbAuuHHhBKdmzil7KJ4gvdduRFoeuagcJPU/edit?usp=sharing


+1


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

AzPackrafter said:


> Actually it's not...plastic leaching into your food is not good for your body.


I agree that plastic leaching into your body, is not healthy at all. 
The Boil Bags are meant for cooking foods in, at high temperatures. I would have to do some research on whether or not they leach plastic.
I would be happy to hear about any study's you have found, about them leaching, seems like a reasonable concern if they do leach Polymers into food.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I use food saver brand that states it is BPA free and safe for freezing, refrigerator, microware and simmering. I figure that since I do not make a habit of cooking (warming up pre cooked food) in them. They most likely wont kill me too quickly.
mattman has the right idea of using the hot water to wash dishes with. I have been a fan of vacuum sealing some of my river trip meals for a long time. I like after a big pot of chili having a clean pot, not requiring any washing.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

they only time I didn't eat a boil in bag meal was when they melted the plastic to the bottom of the pan, which along with the plastic, allowed some river water in...yea no thank you to that one. Other folks ate it though. However the boil in bag is basically mush, all texture is lost, tastes good though.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

newpc said:


> they only time I didn't eat a boil in bag meal was when they melted the plastic to the bottom of the pan, which along with the plastic, allowed some river water in...yea no thank you to that one. Other folks ate it though. However the boil in bag is basically mush, all texture is lost, tastes good though.


I think it must depend on the food, I always figured that would be the case, a bag full of mush, but the ones I tried were awesome, things like Enchilada's, and stuff, came out perfect. They were from Ceiba, who has a chef in Flagstaff prep the Boil Bag meals for them, he did an outstanding job! 

I have also seen Vacuum bags melt in a pot before, they were just the ordinary ones though, made me skeptical for a vary long time, it was a mess!
I plan to experiment a little with them on my next river trip, so will share anything useful I learn with the community.

Happy boating!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*No melt down*

No more melt downs if you use a strainer


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Omelets are super fluffy in boil a bag, fun for everyone to add their own ingredients and watch them expand.


----------

